# Stellina canta Uptown Funk in abruzzese a I Soliti Ignoti



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2017)

Giuseppe Di Cesare, meglio conosciuto come *Stellina*, è un cantante demenziale abruzzese di Teramo. Egli si è esibito nella puntata di ieri de *I Soliti Ignoti* in onda su Rai 1 e condotto da Amadeus, con una versione di *Uptown Funk* di Mark Ronson e Bruno Mars, cantata però, nel suo dialetto e con un nuovo titolo "*Affett'*". 

Se volete sentire altri pezzi di Stellina, basta digitare il suo nome su YouTube.

Per guardare il video dell'esibizione, copiate ed incollate sul browser il link qui sotto (*minuto 07:00 circa*) :

raiplay.it/video/2017/12/Soliti-Ignoti-Il-Ritorno-7b909e4e-05fb-4282-a8a0-a5f65c9dd638.html


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2017)

up


----------

